# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Ciclogénesis...

## F. Lázaro

Para no andar abriendo un hilo por cada ciclogénesis que aparezca, creo que sería mejor tener todo junto sobre lo referente a este tipo de eventos meteorológicos.

Bien, empiezo con una curiosa entrada que leo en la RAM, os la copio:




> http://www.tiempo.com/ram/22428/extr...abril-de-2012/
> 
> Extraña ciclogénesis continental hispano-francesa para el 29 de abril de 2012: “QUEENIE”
> 
> Ya se ha adjudicado nombre a la borrasca: QUEENIE
> 
> 
> 
> Una singular ciclogénesis puede tener lugar para los días 29 y 30 de abril de 2012 sobre la zona continental de Europa occidental. Su germen puede estar sobre la península Ibérica. Una zona baroclina formada por un frente cuasiestacionario con fuerte contraste térmico, y centros de bajas secundarios se van a ver profundizados por máximos de vientos y una vaguada en altura. La incertidumbre de su evolución es relativamente alta. 
> ...


Habrá que estar atentos a las próximas horas a ver como evoluciona la situación. Desde luego... extraña es  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Probablemente se vaya a formar mañana a partir de la tarde.
¿Has visto como han ido creciendo las nubes y las precipitaciones conforme se han ido a cercando a la zona levantina?
De momento la que nos trae estas lluvias se encuentra frente a las costas portuguesas. Con todo ese aire frío que viene directo del Polo, no me extraña. Eso y las tormentas que está trayendo. Pero lo peor está por llegar mañana.
Y además parece que va a ser un comienzo de Mato interesante...

----------


## Luján

Para aclarar un poco los términos, ciclogénesis es el término que se da a la formación de una borrasca (ciclón). Estas pueden ser comunes, las tenemos constantemente sobre el Atlántico norte; tropicales, que dan origen a los ciclones tropicales -> tormentas tropicales -> huracanes; y explosivas, que generan borrascas de forma rápida y que suelen ser muy virulentas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos que este hilo queda destinado a la formación de borrasca, el de Radar de LLuvias al seguimiento de estas, y el Fenómenos Meteorológicos al de las fotos. Es que creo que se están crizando un poco los mensajes y hay algunos que no están en su sitio.

----------

